# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Скажите что такое Дианектика и Сайентология?

## Арсений Глазков

:stena: Скажите что такое Дианектика и Сайентология? :diablo:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Наберите эти названия в поисковике интернета или просто загляните в Википедию. Если коротко, то Дианетика и Сайентология - это два названия одного и того же учения, которые имеют отношение к разным стадиям этого процесса. Основателем учения являлся некий Рон Хаббард, который сказал одну очень интересную фразу: "Если хочешь разбогатеть, создай новую религию". В своей жизни он успешно осуществил этот постулат.

----------

